# ~> April 2010 Yummy Mummy Weight Loss Support Group <~



## EternalRose

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll184/audrey083053/Cartoon/exercising-1-1.gif
​
*Hi Ladies* :wave:,

Well, I know there are quite a few of you that have been waiting for this thread for a little while now. It took me a while to get round to it, as I have been trying to figure out what diet I will be going on. I have also enjoyed a few more weeks eating fried chicken, and cream cakes before I close in on 6 weeks postnatally. :blush: I have spent my whole life yo-yo dieting, I used to be very slim (size 6) but that changed. I have also done really drastic diets in the past, i.e Master Cleanse. (I didnt eat for 6 days, yes thats right 6 days I was moody as :rofl:) So, I have decided to go with Weight Watchers online, I am really looking forward too making all the delicious healthy recipes. It seems easy to follow and I alsowill be joining the gym next week. That, I am looking forward too as it always makes me feel better afterwards. I just need to find the motivation to keep going :dohh: I hope we can use this thread to support each other towards our personal goals and share advice/tips. 

*How much weight do you want to lose?*

I know how much I weigh but I am too embarrassed to write it on here for now :blush:, but I have 3 stone to get to my pre- pregnancy weight ( Size 14) and I wanted to lose 3 stone before I even got pregnant so in total 6 stone. Yikes, but its all good. :haha:

To help us get to know what path we are all on...

*Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*

I will be going to the Gym, and running till I pass out on the treadmill and attending Body Pump when the maschostic mood strikes. I also need to sort out the granny belly asap so I will be doing stomach exercises too.

*What are your short term goals & long term goals?*

I would like to lose 2 stone by my 24th birthday which is August 11th. Optimistic much? I have no idea yet. I am going to give it a good go though.

I would like to lose another 2 stone by Christmas. 

After that, I would like to work towards my personal goal of getting to a size 8 for my News Year Resolution. 

Eeek, so that is 4 stone in 7 months? Come to think of it that seems a bit much but I am going to see how I get on, and I intend to go a bit hardcore in the gym after I work my way in again. :lol: 

*When do you want to lose the total weight by?*

I would just love to be a size 8 by next year May, a year on. :cloud9:



*~ Note: Anyone can join this support group ~*


----------



## mrsraggle

Hey! I'm totally signing myself up. 2010 is the year of me being a Yummy Mummy.

*How much weight do you want to lose?*

I currently weigh 18st 8lbs :wacko:. That is LESS than I weighed pre-pregnancy though (the only good thing about constant pregnancy sickness).

I want to get to 10st eventually, but that's a long long way away so I'm just gonna take the weeks as they come.

*Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*

I'm not sure I'll join the gym again but I'll try and get out for a walk with Ellie in the pram everyday and go swimming with her too.

*What are your short term goals & long term goals?*

I'd like to lose 2st by the time we go to Majorca at the beginning of September. Then another 2 st by Christmas.

*When do you want to lose the total weight by?*

I don't think I'm going to give myself a deadline.


----------



## EternalRose

YAY Welcome my lovely!! You will so do it. Your short term goals are like mine, are you going on a diet as well? I signed up for Online Weight Watchers yesterday. :) x


----------



## bump_wanted

How much weight do you want to lose?

Just now i weigh 10stone11 i want to lose 1stone 11 (25lbs) and then see what i look/feel like

To help us get to know what path we are all on...

Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?

just now i couldnt face a gym lol i feel awkward in them im a wii fit fan but atm its down at my mums so ill need to see if i can bargain with my little brother to give me it for a month or something n get hulla hooping that and LONG walks with Ollie's pram (and him of course lol) quite good as it all uphill here 

What are your short term goals & long term goals?

i'm just taking it a week at a time so i'd say about 2lbs a week...i want to have the whole 25lbs off by september time incase we do go on holiday 


When do you want to lose the total weight by?

September but then ill see how i look and feel about myself n see if i need to lose more tho 9 stone should be ok i'd think xx



i done weight watchers a few years ago and it really worked for me..tho then i met DH and you know what its like at the begining of a relationship always out eating and stuff so i put most of it back on n then got pregnant but i'll follow that diet without going to the class as i've got the books and stuff (again at my mums so this week i'm only eating what i know is ok all weightwatchers things thats got the points on) and atm i cant afford a £5 to tell me how fat i am lol xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

ooooooooooo we should have a little sign thing for our siggies lol i like them


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi girls! :wave:

*How much weight do you want to lose?*
I wouldn't have a clue how much I weigh now, nor how much I'd like to (although have a feeling it should be somewhere around 65kg?)

*Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*
I am hoping to start running. I've never tried it before, but am going to work on the training advice given here.
I do have a treadmill and rowing machine at home, so will use them too.

*What are your short term goals & long term goals?*
I want to get down to a size 14 by the end of the year. Pre-pregnancy I was a large 16 - 18. Maybe I've not set myself enough of a challenge, but I've never actually dieted before so this is all new to me.
My main goal is to get nice and fit so I can keep up with two kids!

*When do you want to lose the total weight by?*
I don't know how much weight I want to lose. I've got my size 14 deadline, but that's about it. I'm just hoping I'll learn new eating habits, and get nice and fit.

I'm going to need help along the way - as I said, I've never been on a diet before, so am a total newbie!


----------



## MissBroody

How much weight do you want to lose?

2 stone - a stone and a half would do, but in an ideal world 2 stone would be great.

To help us get to know what path we are all on...

Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?

Walking everywhere, especially now it's summer. Taking LO for strolls in the pram every evening, and if I get time, taking up a dance class. I used to be a dancer and very fit, active and slim, would like some of that back.

What are your short term goals & long term goals?

A stone by July for LO's christening and OH's graduation, and another stone by Christmas. (Maybe a touch more so I can splurge a bit Xmas time lol)


When do you want to lose the total weight by?

January 2011.


----------



## mrsraggle

EternalRose said:


> YAY Welcome my lovely!! You will so do it. Your short term goals are like mine, are you going on a diet as well? I signed up for Online Weight Watchers yesterday. :) x

Yup this thread inspired me to sign back up to WW Online. I lost three stones on it before my wedding and it took about 9 months (I lost two stones VERY quickly but then plateaued for months before shifting the last stone - and then I got bored....)


----------



## MissE007

Hi, well I think I'll join this group too. My baby is 6 weeks this Thursday and they say that's the best time to start back with regular exercise - plus the weather is really depressing me, I miss all the clothes I could be wearing but I can't fit into!

*How much weight do you want to lose?*
At the moment I weigh 11st 1 and I'm a size 14. I was 9st, but I wouldn't mind getting to about 9 1/2 st and around a size 10-12.

*Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*
Yes! I've got exercise steps at home so I'm planning on using those for about 30 mins a day as a start. My baby's been having trouble with his eating - but once that's sorted I'm planning on joining a gym, probably not for another month or so though.

*What are your short term goals & long term goals?*
Short term I think I'd like to lose a full stone with a bit more stamina, long term I'd like to increase my fitness 100% and work to tone my thighs, stomach arms and bum!

*When do you want to lose the total weight by?*
Hopefully by the end of August!


----------



## Freyasmum

You girls are so lucky with the nice weather there. We're just coming into winter and I'm finding it difficult to get outside. I was going on lots of nice walks with Ollie, but the southerlies have hit now and it's just too cold and wet.
I guess this is a bad time to take up running!


----------



## EternalRose

Freyasmum said:


> You girls are so lucky with the nice weather there. We're just coming into winter and I'm finding it difficult to get outside. I was going on lots of nice walks with Ollie, but the southerlies have hit now and it's just too cold and wet.
> I guess this is a bad time to take up running!


Its winter in New Zealand now? I didnt know the climates were different over there. Or maybe I am being thick. :lol:


Welcome Everyone, :hugs:

Girls, I will get a siggie thingy up for us tomorrow. 

So I officially start this tomorrow. What have you all got planned? I have to take Abigail to the Health Visitors to get weighed.

I am going to start the day off with Weetabix tomorrow, and I need to do a Weight Watchers shop in. Ill join the gym at some point this week.


----------



## EternalRose

Freyasmum said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> *How much weight do you want to lose?*
> I wouldn't have a clue how much I weigh now, nor how much I'd like to (although have a feeling it should be somewhere around 65kg?)
> 
> *Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*
> I am hoping to start running. I've never tried it before, but am going to work on the training advice given here.
> I do have a treadmill and rowing machine at home, so will use them too.
> 
> *What are your short term goals & long term goals?*
> I want to get down to a size 14 by the end of the year. Pre-pregnancy I was a large 16 - 18. Maybe I've not set myself enough of a challenge, but I've never actually dieted before so this is all new to me.
> My main goal is to get nice and fit so I can keep up with two kids!
> 
> *When do you want to lose the total weight by?*
> I don't know how much weight I want to lose. I've got my size 14 deadline, but that's about it. I'm just hoping I'll learn new eating habits, and get nice and fit.
> 
> I'm going to need help along the way - as I said, I've never been on a diet before, so am a total newbie!


Thanks for the link to that site hun, I have always loved running and its the fastest way to burn fat. If you do that alone the weight will drop off hun x


----------



## Inge

:flower:Hello :flower:
Im Inge, 19 who has a 6"2 OH who eats like a horse :nope:
That coupled with having the contraceptive injection has made weight control so hard.

How much weight do you want to lose?
I weigh 13stone 12lbs and used to be 9stone. I want to get down to 9st again, as that was when I was most confident 

Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?
I am using my exercise bike in my bedroom 30-45 mins a day 5-6days a week. I am trying to do 2 1 hr sessions a week in that 5-6 day timescale.
This week ive done 4hrs on my bike in 5 days :happydance:

What are your short term goals & long term goals?
I want to lose about 1-2stone by September. I am starting college on a Business Diploma and want to look and feel confident.

When do you want to lose the total weight by?
Hopefully by Xmas :shrug: wishful thinking?

Good luck to everyone and I hope we all achieve our goals :kiss:


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome Inge :wave:

I know what you mean about the Depo injection, I put on 3 stone with that once, never again. :wacko:


----------



## Freyasmum

EternalRose said:


> Welcome Inge :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean about the Depo injection, I put on 3 stone with that once, never again. :wacko:

Are you serious? I'm due to get jabbed tomorrow! I'm only doing it once though...


----------



## Inge

Freyasmum said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Inge :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean about the Depo injection, I put on 3 stone with that once, never again. :wacko:
> 
> Are you serious? I'm due to get jabbed tomorrow! I'm only doing it once though...Click to expand...

I put on 2 stone in the 1 year I was on it. It just made weightloss and control so hard. Im on Mircogynon now and am hoping I can lose weight easily whilst Im on this pill. Its different for everyone so you never know what effects you will feel :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

It effects people differently Freyasmum, but I was only a size 8 when I had it done and I only had a 3 month supply injection and in that 3 months I put on 3 stone. I know some people who lost there appetite on the depo, but as soon as the injection wore off I lost all my weight again so I know it was the injection. It tells your body your pregnant. which would explain the weight gain I suppse. xx


----------



## kermie219

I'm here! I'm still bleeding quite a bit unfortunately and my scar is hurting a bit....only 4 weeks post section though so in a few weeks I will jump on the wagon! As of now I walk every day into town a mile:) I've lost most of the baby weight but have of loads of tightening up to do! Plus I was a big girl to start with so I think all in all I want to loose oh CRAP! like 50lbs! UGH I hate that hadn't actually added it all up till now! THat is a LOT! Good luck ladies! We can do it!


----------



## chele

Heya lovely ladies

*How much weight do you want to lose?*

A lot!! I currently weigh 16 stone and would like to get to 11 and a half stone. A few years back I got down to 12 and a half stone and I think I looked fab. I am very densley packed as at 16 stone I am only a size 16.

*Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*
I originally wanted to rejoin a gym, but we just can't afford it. So I am going to go swimming instead in a month or so time. I am still recovering from my c-section and so can't do anything at the moment as it pulls a lot - really gutted as I feel I should be doing something. However we are in the process of moving house and the decorating i've done today has killed me.

*What are your short term goals & long term goals?*
I would like to have lost a stone by the time I go to Spain in July and a stone and a half by the time we go in September.

*When do you want to lose the total weight by?*
Long term I'd like to be at target by next April but that's pushing it I think 

A bit about my fat journey:
I was a skinny child and all my weight went on when I went to Florida when I was 16 - I put on 14lbs in 14 days!!! Dr Pepper is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.

I then lost 3 stone at Slimming World in 2003 (but was also having a minibreakdown doing my PGCE and didn't have time to eat).

I yo-yo all the time and over the past 6 years have varied between 13 stone and 17 stone 5.

Before I got married in 2008 I did Lipotrim - eat nothing, drink 3 milkshakes a day, run by the local pharmacy. Nothing passed my lips for 8 weeks and I lost 30 pounds!!!! It was great once I got going but mentally very very straining. I then redid it 5 months later and lost 15lbs in 2 weeks. I decided though I couldn't stomach the shakes any more and haven't and won't do it again.

I started pregnancy at 16 stone 6 and only put on 11lbs which I was well chuffed with so after Max was born I weighed less.

I joined Weight Watchers 2 weeks ago. I started at 16stone 2 (15stone 12 on home scales) and lost 4.5 pounds the first week. I then lost the plot and ate and drank loads (white wine and dominos pizza are bad!). I avoided going last week, tut tut and this morning I weighed myself to look at the damage :cry: I now weigh 16 stone on my scales which is about 16 5 on theirs :cry: So I've put on!
As punishment I am eating cereal all week. I don't BF so it won't hurt my LO.
And I can do it! PMA all the way this week :happydance:

Can't wait to follow all your journeys!
xx


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome Chele :wave: April next year is a realistic timeframe hun, you can do it. 

Dont punish yourself too much hun :hugs:, saying that I am just like this when I have fallen off the wagon which is why I have a track record for being a yo yo dieter too. 

Not done too bad today, and have steak and salad for dinner so still under my points for today so far. No cravings as of yet.

Abigail got weighed today she is 10lbs on the dot! :happydance:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## MissE007

Well I went to the docs late this afternoon with my lil man. It's about a 20 min walk there and back - the heat made it really unbareable though, by the time I got there I was really beginning to sweat and they had no air conditioning at all! If the doctor had taken any longer I would've had to walk out because it was like a sauna and I was really worried about the effect it was having on the baby.

Apparently the weather's going to cool down quite a lot from tommorow though, but hopefully the past few days have only been a taster of what's to come and the thought of being able to wear a few nice dresses in the near future is keeping me motivated!

Tommorow I'm going to get him weighed and to discuss the difficulties I'm having with breastfeeding (all been a bit of a nightmare really). So that's another short walk guaranteed!


----------



## mrsraggle

I found out today from my health visitor that I can get WW for free for 12 weeks at a time. It's something the local team do for anyone with a BMI higher than 30. So long as I lose 10% of my body weight in that 12 weeks then I get a further 12 weeks.

So I've cancelled my subscription with WW Online - a good incentive to continue if I get it for free!!

So, enquire with your own local teams and see if it's something you guys can also take advantage of.


----------



## chele

Wow mrsraggle not heard of that. My bmi is 36 so I'll def be asking about that!


----------



## chele

I've lost 2lbs in 24 hours so feeling happier. Am now 15,11.8 on home scales. Hopefully by my WW weigh in on Friday I'll be back to 15,8 but doubt it!!


----------



## EternalRose

YAY well done Chele! :happydance:

Oh and MrsE, the heat IS unbearable isnt it? I know how you feel about the breastfeeding, Ive had to stop due to a load of physical problems it has given me. Dont punish yourself/feel guilty like I did if you decide to stop you have done the best you can :hugs:

MrsRaggle - Thanks for the tip about the Weight Watchers I am going to look into that too.

Im not going to lie, Im not doing much today apart from lazing around the flat with my OH and Abigail and a big bottle of water. I will get down the gym at some point..:haha:


----------



## MissE007

The whole breastfeeding thing has not been how I imagined it to me, I really am close to giving up now :nope:...but am trying hard not to feel so bad about it. Posted something in the BF section though so hopefully some of the ladies can give me some advice so we'll see how it goes.

I really want to get down to the gym soon too. There's somewhere near me that does postnatal exercise classes so I'm thinking about getting down to that when I can. After 9 months of being a lazy pregnant woman I need some serious toning, my mum's actually my inspiration at nearly 50 she has a body to rival Madonna's!

My jeans have been feeling looser recently though but when I weighed myself I'm the same. Hmm, wishful thinking maybe!


----------



## mrsraggle

I weighed myself today and another 3lbs gone. I'm not sure what I'm doing at the moment because I'm not doing anything specific - I think I'm just eating less maybe with fussing around after Ellie.

So in total since I was pregnant I've lost 32lbs! And I'm 8lbs lighter than pre-preg.


----------



## chele

mrsraggle said:


> I weighed myself today and another 3lbs gone. I'm not sure what I'm doing at the moment because I'm not doing anything specific - I think I'm just eating less maybe with fussing around after Ellie.
> 
> So in total since I was pregnant I've lost 32lbs! And I'm 8lbs lighter than pre-preg.

:wohoo: congrats hun that's great

Well I had my WW weigh in today and I totally forgot to ask. :dohh:

But I put on 1lb. Am actually really chuffed with that as it means I've lost weight this week, but bad because of all the crap I ate to put all the weight back on to make me the 1lb heavier. So back on it now!


----------



## EternalRose

Well done MrsRaggle & Chele dont worry too much about weight gain. Its only a 1lb and it could be just the time of the day e.t.c. When I used to be obsessed with weighing, I would weigh three times a day. I was heaviest at night, medium heavy at lunch and lightest in the morning..:haha:

I have been so busy this week, I havent really had the chance to check in on this thread.

I have lost 3lbs though, how I dont know!! I have fallen off the wagon a couple of times this week, eating chocolate and crisps. Oops. :wacko:

I fully intend to really go for it next week, starting Monday though, and I still havent joined the gym. :dohh: I am juggling so much at the moment, studying at home ( Hoping to go to uni next year ) Abigail gets more demanding as the days go on, and I volunteer for Samaritans and in July, I am starting training to become a Doula..

And Breathe........Yikes I feel really exhausted all of a sudden.

How are all of you ladies?


----------



## MissE007

Hi everyone, I haven't managed to lose any weight at all :cry: 

I have been eating really well, but I think it's probably the vast amounts of sugar I consume through drinks etc. so maybe if I cut that out I'll be back on my way this time next week, think its gonna be tougher than I thought to shift.


----------



## Bee26

Hiya Girlies, 

Rachel and Monique I know you two pretty well even if it is just via facebook, and I neeeeeeeeeed support in losing the weight. I was determined and did really well a week post partum but now Im just eating like a trucker and not doing well ata ll...Im BF so am hungry allll the time! I was once 21.5 stone and lost 7.5stone in 3 years, so I know I can do it!

How much weight do you want to lose?

Well, Ive always weighed a lot, infact I was 14 stone pre preg but a size 14. Im nearly 6ft and carried it well, and would be over the moon to get back to this. I put on just over 5 stone whilst pregnant, gross I know, but have managed to shift 2 so far (i thought it was 3 but my scales were wrong! doh!) This is just from having baby and breastfeeding as ive eaten shit! 

Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?
Once my c section scar has healed more and doesnt pull I will be excersising, but im not joining a gym as i hate them. I do lot of walking and have got rid of my car. I will also be taking up swimming.

What are your short term goals & long term goals?
Im not going to be too ambitious, but id like to lose a stone by my birthday on Aug 9th, and another by the time I go back to work in October. 

When do you want to lose the total weight by?
Ideally by this time next yearId like to be back in my size 14 jeans!

I justcant stop eating! lol and my OH is a gannet and I jump on his piggy bandwagon! 

I really want/need to lose the weight and have found that healthy eating and excersise works best for me than any weightloss programme like WW etc, as I say Ive done it before so know I can do it, its just getting started and staying motivated which is hard! 

Look forward to sharing the journey with you ladies xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Well done ER i LOVE this thread :flower:

*
How much weight do you want to lose?*
Ahhh, pre pregnancy i was 98lb and a size 6/8 and now im 115lb and can fit in SOME of my jeans but not my nice ones. Im still wearing some of my maternity jeans :dohh:
Id like to lose 17lb

*
Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*
Wii fit :happydance:
Also i have some dumbel weights of DH's that i will use and my exercise ball and walking :thumbup:

*
What are your short term goals & long term goals?*
Id like to lose my 'mummy tummy' and would like to maintain my total weight loss

*When do you want to lose the total weight by?*
Hmmm not too sure just gradually i guess

xx


----------



## chele

MissE007 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't managed to lose any weight at all :cry:
> 
> I have been eating really well, but I think it's probably the vast amounts of sugar I consume through drinks etc. so maybe if I cut that out I'll be back on my way this time next week, think its gonna be tougher than I thought to shift.

drinks are the enemy. As in my first post in this section, I put on 14lbs in 14 days when I went to Florida when I was 16 because I drank sugary drinks all day and all the free refills didn't help. I only drink diet or sugar free drinks at home


----------



## EternalRose

Hi my lovely ladies,

Welcome Bee & Miss Bump! :wave: And Bee, we were the same size pre-pregnancy and your birthday is in August like me!! We need to get on it girl!! :hugs:

And as for mummy tummy......arrrrrrrrrrrgh. Mine is so bad..!!! Oh and guess what I still havent joined the gym..:dohh: I have been so busy with home study lately, and looking after Abigail I havent had a chance to breathe. I have told Matthew to drag me there on Friday to join if it is the last thing I do..I have also been drinking Stellas..since the weather has been nice and fried chicken :nope: So I have been off the wagon a week!! :wacko:

I am a sucker for a sugary drink too! 7UP, Sprite, Tango you name it, I am there! :haha:

Come on Ladies, we can do it!! We need to set ourselves some small goals now that we have our plan. 

EternalRose xx


----------



## EternalRose

Ok, well tomorrow I am starting the Master Cleanse Detox....


----------



## Bee26

Tomorrow I will not eat any more biscuits!!! xx


----------



## EternalRose

Bee26 said:


> Tomorrow I will not eat any more biscuits!!! xx

:rofl: Love you Bee! xx


----------



## mrsraggle

I gained 2lb this week so my luck has run out!! However, I did a 2/3 mile walk on Friday and Sunday and a 2 mile walk today so I'm hoping that exercise will start to help soon.


----------



## chele

Oh god the stresses of moving have driven me to pizza. Don't even want to go on the scales. Couldn't get to WW Friday and can't this Friday as its moving day, but the fridge is now full of WW meals so when all our pots and pans are packed I can still try and be good


----------



## mrsraggle

I had the health support worker (not sure what her title is) come around this morning to evaluate my lifestyle and give me some hints and tips for weightloss. Tbh, the hints and tips were not news to me - I know what I need to do to lose weight! BUT, she weighed me and measured me (lighter and lower BMI than pre-preg still :)) and will come back to my home every fortnight to weigh (if I want her too) and review my food diaries and see where improvements can be made.

She was very supportive. She was an above average sized lady herself so I didn't feel judged or pressurised. And I know if I had a bad week I wouldn't dread her coming! 

I think it's just good to have someone external there for support and encouragement and to make me think twice about eating those cookies! My target for the next fortnight is to up my fruit and veg intake (it's already pretty good and I have probably 4 of my 5 a day per day but going to try and get 5/5 without fail for the next fortnight).

She's also available anytime by phone, text or email which is also good.

I must admit I've been quite impressed by my local NHS team. My community midwife was fantastic, the HV was nice, the aquanatal and support worker have also been non-judgemental and supportive. And considering this is all *FREE *on the NHS I'm quite happy to continue paying my taxes!

How are you ladies getting on?


----------



## MissE007

Hey ladies how's everyone getting on?

I tried and gave up with the weight loss, got down to 10st 10, and then back up to 11st 1. Breastfeeding seems to be playing havoc with my fluid retention etc. so I'm gonna try hard to just concentrate on exactly what I'm eating (basically counting calories) and try to split it into three small meals a day with no snacks!

So large breakfast, medium dinner, small tea and exercise wherever possible.
The last time I tried this I managed to shift all my excess weight in a reasonable time, although I must say my son was two and not a newborn! I feel like I barely get enough sleep nowadays and when I get up I'm in no mood to have a decent breakfast or do any exercise BUT I will not give up! :happydance:


----------



## chele

i caaaaaaaaaaaaaaant stooooooooooop eeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaating
somebody help me :cry:


----------



## EternalRose

WOW, I completely forgot about this thread. Ooops. :blush:

Well, I am doing really well with the weight loss, I am currently on the Master Cleanse. Day 9 today...

In the last 3 weeks or so, I have probably lost over a stone. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## muddles

*How much weight do you want to lose?*

I ate like a pig when pregnant so gained almost four stone. :shock: I am so glad I didn't weigh myself during pregnancy and only found out when midwife weighed me at 39 weeks pregnant. I lost 2 stone in the first 6 weeks of giving birth and have now lost a bit more though haven't started dieting yet. I want to lose another two stone so that I will be back to 9st 7lb or just under that like I was before having Oliver. 

*Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*

Swimming. I loved it and was still going 3 times a week until I was 38.5 weeks. Will be starting back doing it again from July 1st. 

Walking. I am out walking most days with my son in his pram though perhaps I should walk a bit quicker and it will have more effect. :lol:

I also hope to be able to go running once or twice a week but am thinking I will not begin running again until I have finished breastfeeding as my boobs are enormous at the moment! 

*What are your short term goals & long term goals?*

To easily fit into my pre pregnancy clothes again and to shift the remaining 2 stone of my 4 stone weight gain by the time Oliver is one (so 9 months on 9 months off). I also don't want my son's first memories of me to be me struggling to run after him. 

*When do you want to lose the total weight by?*

By April 2011 as I took 9 months to gain the weight so will give myself 9 months to get off again. 

What diets are you all doing? 

I am thinking I'd like to do Slimming World as I am breastfeeding so don't want to be restricted on the amount of food I can eat, but unlike now at least the food I would eat on SW would all be healthy.


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome Muddles, you can so do it!! :wave:

So, since giving birth 10 weeks ago I have lost nearly 3 stone. I have been on the master cleanse for 3 weeks of that on and off. 

I will be starting a new detox tomorrow going for 60 days. If anyone wants to know more about the Master Cleanse, and its benefits let me know.. I am more than happy to spread the love..:lol:

How is everyone else getting on x x


----------



## xbabybumpx

Eternalrose that is fantastic. I have 3 or 4 stone to lose and would love ti know about this detox :)


----------



## EternalRose

Well its commonly known as the Beyonce Detox...as she did it before she did her movie but it was by a man called Stanley Burroughs who came up with it. Ive got the book, but I managed to find a pdf document of the whole book. Its here... https://healthandlight.com/mastercleanse.htm The book is only 30 pages long so it shouldnt take long to read. Basically you dont eat the whole time your on the detox, and your probably thinking " Well no wonder you lost all that weight " but there are a lot of health benefits and I never feel hungry on this detox. If you commence a healthy diet afterwards you will not just 'put all the weight back on'. You lose minimum 1lb a day. I will say though, this detox is not for the faint hearted, as you have to mentally prepare yourself for the fact you will not be eating a thing. I have started and re-started so many times but I have finally got the hang of it. I start my detox again tomorrow, and I am going for 60 days. The longest I have done is 21 days and I didnt eat a single thing and I had so much energy, and I didnt feel hungry past day 3. The reason I wanted to do it, is because I wanted to break my addiction with food..i.e comfort eating e.t.c and I can honestly say its the best thing I have ever done. Just for some more inspiration, there are loads of people on youtube doing it. The main one that sticks in mind for me is this lady....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5S2lAp-sIk&feature=related

Now check out her day 40............https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYLY7GLU-hY&feature=related


----------



## Sparkledust09

Hi guys, can I join??? 

How much weight do you want to lose?

I need to lose at least 3 stone...:blush: gained rather a lot in my pregnancy and still weigh more than what I did pre-pregnancy, and am in a dress size larger. I am too embarrassed to type my vital statistics mind you! :rofl:

To help us get to know what path we are all on...

Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?

I am going to try and do a lot of walking. I really enjoy going for long walks and now I can take my baby in her buggy with me! She needs fresh air so I have a perfect excuse to get out there and get on with it!

What are your short term goals & long term goals?

I would like to lose at least 1 1/2 stone by my 29th birthday which is in September. I want to be in a size 12 dress size a year after my daughter's birth, next May.


When do you want to lose the total weight by?

Next May!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done to you all that have lost weight. :)

Eternalrose - well done for getting through your detox, but for me i dont think thats the right way to do it. Detox to me is thing you do for a week max, to clean your body out.


----------



## EternalRose

Its not for everyone..:winkwink: x


----------



## Bee26

Im lame and am stil a fatty fatty wobble bum. Im blaming the breastfeeding. It makes me RAVENOUS. However, I have come to visit my auntie who as soon as she saw me said "youve lost so much weight" - im just less of a fatty than i was before. Still massive tho! x
Im going to have a go on that detox Mon, when im not nursing anymore x


----------



## Bee26

Ive just read the online instructions etc - hes a bit of a crackpot isnt he - but hell, if it works im game!!! Yeah BOI!! LOL xxxx


----------



## EternalRose

Bee26 said:


> Ive just read the online instructions etc - hes a bit of a crackpot isnt he - but hell, if it works im game!!! Yeah BOI!! LOL xxxx

I just googled his ass...Im glad I didnt read that before I started ..:haha: But it sure as hell works!! Yeah BOI SISTA!! xxxx


----------



## Kte

:wave: 

Hello, can I join, I really need to sort myself out! 

*How much weight do you want to lose?*

2-3 stone. I currently weigh 12st 13lbs and want to get to 11 stone. 

My BMI is 28.3 (according to NHS website) and it should be between 18.5&#8211;24.9.

*Will you be doing any excercise & if so what kind?*

I walk 15 mins to the bus each day, then 20 mins from my LO's nursery to work. Then another 20-30 mins from LO's nursery to bus station to get home and another 15-20 min walk up-hill home. That's it at the moment.

*What are your short term goals & long term goals?*

I have gotten to the botton end of 12 stone before but that's it, so my aim is to get to 11 now. 

Longer term get to 10 stone as that seems to be the recommended weight for my height (5ft 9inch).

*When do you want to lose the total weight by?*

I'd like to loose half a stone by my birthday which is on the 28th! Any more a bonus but I just don't want to fail anymore.

I just want to work until my ideal weight and keep it off, hoping for sure to be at it for next summer!


----------



## EternalRose

How did I miss this, Welcome Kte!! 

So how is everyone getting on, this thread is moving sooooooooo slow..:haha:


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm losing weight very very slowly and without a concentrated effort so I'm quite pleased! Still weigh less than I did pre-preg :)


----------



## Kte

:wave: 

I'm just stuck at the same weight at the mo, which is better than nothing. Planning on doing more walking at lunch times, see if that helps!


----------

